# AS you can imagine,Im the happiest fan now!!



## catandkennysuck (Dec 14, 2002)

I will not change my name though,I like it as a reminder of how bad the days were with kenny,and now will become champions.

I was teary eyed when I found out. I would have released him for nothing and been happy,but to get posey is a double positive.

AS you guys probably know by now,kenny was my most hated player,and odom is the guy I really wanted. Posey is a poor mans odom/artest and its a perfect fit for the rockets. I wonder if me posting about how much kenny sucks got through to the staff?

Happiest day for me since may19.

I dont think cat sucks either,maybe I should change my name. He didnt do the "iso bull charge" tonight like he usually does. I think a insider saw how pissed I was and told cat to stop it. HEHE

I dont need to fix anything anymore about this team; I love this team,and wouldnt make any more moves for years.(except maybe moochie)


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

Slow down kiddo, I don't think the Rockets staff take decisions based on what you say or that YOU fixed anything.
Anyway, Posey seems a good deal and a good fit for the Rox, we'll see how he adapts to the team.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*I dont need to fix anything anymore about this team; I love this team,and wouldnt make any more moves for years.(except maybe moochie)*
OK, I'll be sure to let the Rockets organization know.


----------



## TerpBurp (Sep 27, 2002)

hey cat, don't you think they should have tried and traded for a shooting guard? James Posey is useless, but at least they got rid of Kenny.

The SG position for Houston is pretty bad right now. Cat is too streaky and is probably the worst defender in the league. Dude can't create his own shot, can't pass worth crap, and is too short and slow to defend the big guards. 

The Rocks usually look better when Moochie comes in and Steve moves to SG. But those 2 combined are a turn-over machine. Sometimes, they get too wild with their dribbling.

At least, the Rocks are set in the post position for a while.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*hey cat, don't you think they should have tried and traded for a shooting guard? James Posey is useless, but at least they got rid of Kenny.* 

posey can play SG....


----------



## TerpBurp (Sep 27, 2002)

I don't know. James Posey is more of a forward. His shooting percentage is horrible. But if he can come in and be a defensive lockdown type player, that should be good enough.


----------

